# Testimony Thread



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Testimony Thread "LOOK" What the Lord has done!!!!!*

I have been thinking of starting this for a while now. Today the Lord says today is the day.
I pray and ask everyone to share what the Lord has done for you, is doing for you, and what he's gonna do for you.We are overcomers by the blood of Jesus and the words of our testimonies. Our prayer is that others will find hope and begin to see what HIS Amazing Grace is all about....
ALL things are POSSIBLE with GOD... (Mark 10:27)


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I will begin, in September 2003. The Lord brought me out of the muck and mire of this old world. I was a full blown drug addict, alcoholic, full of sin. I had wondered around in the wildernesss for almost 40 years. Thanks to the Grace of God, he saved me, delivered me, rescued me from losing my soul to the pits of Hell. I have made HIM my Savior and HE has made me HIS humble servant. I have given HIM me in my entirety. Thank you Lord for loving me and allowing me to be a vessel for YOU Lord.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*God is So GOOD*

Come On Yall, Lets get to testifying for the Glory of God.


----------



## ohwhoalso (Jun 7, 2006)

Praise be to GOD and thanks for spreading HIS WORD.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks God for our sister, your servant and I believe, your Friend

Romans 8:1 There is therefore now no condemnation to them who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. 2 For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.

Romans 8:28 An we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them that are called according to his purpose.29 For whom he did foreknow,he also did predestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the first born among many brethren.
30 Moreover whom he did predestinate, them he also called: whom he called, them he also justified: and whom he justified, them he also glorifeid. 
31What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I was a "do-gooder."

My sister was always rebelling and getting into trouble. I was the "good" girl. I always kept out of trouble, did my best to stay out of the way, not make anyone mad, etc., etc.

When I was 10 years old, my grandmother (mom's mom) died, and I was told that she went to Heaven to be with Jesus. I wanted to go there, too, so I walked the aisle in church, gave my heart to Jesus and was baptized.

Life didn't change a lot. I mean, how much can a 10 year-old's life change?

But when I was in my early 20's, was married and had 2 kids, I just felt that there had to be more to Christian life than I was experiencing. I was attending church, hanging out with church people, and being "good." What else could there be?

About that time I read a small booklet called "My Heart, Christ's Home." It compared a person's life to a home. This person invited Jesus to live in his heart. He took Jesus from room to room and Jesus transformed the man's life one area at a time. But when Jesus asked to look inside a small closet, the man refused to let him in. That was where he kept his "secret" stuff, the things he didn't want anyone to know about, especially Jesus. When Jesus was not admitted into that room, He said, "I'll just wait out on the porch." The man sensed Jesus withdrawing from fellowship with him (not from ownership), and he said "Please stay. You can go into that room, but you won't like it, and I don't have the power or energy to change it." Then Jesus said "Of course you don't, but I can take care of it." Jesus entered the closet, threw out all that trash and repainted the room in an instant. It was sparkling clean. The man said, "I have an idea. I've invited you into the home of my life as a guest, but can I just give the house to YOU and put you in charge and control of all of it?" Jesus said, "That's exactly what I WANT to do. You can do nothing in your own strength, but I can do it for you."

At that moment I knew that, like the Bible says, all my good works were like filthy rags to God. I was spiritually bankrupt. I had been trying to earn God's favor by my good works. But I had *nothing* that I could give him. Nothing but my wretched "do-gooder" sinful life. So I "sold out" to Jesus. Out loud, I told him he could have my life, my home, my family, everything.

And when I told him that, a very strange thing happened. I knew that I KNEW Jesus personally. Peace flooded my soul, and the room even felt brighter (but I think that was inside of me). The Spirit of God revealed Jesus to me, and Jesus revealed the Father to me. There was joy in place of fear, there was confidence in place of timidness, and I knew that my life was full and complete, with nothing lacking. I knew that I POSSESSED eternal life, didn't need to wait until I die to get it, because that life is in Jesus.

My next thought was "ALL THOSE WASTED YEARS!" Remember that I was in my early 20's. But I felt that all the years before were wasted because Jesus wasn't in control of my life.

Just recently I had a birthday, and I turned 59 years old. During all those years, Jesus has never let me down. I haven't always gotten what I wanted (Praise God!) or everything that I asked for. But God has always worked his plan out for my good. Looking backward it's so obvious. But in the MOMENT I have to trust that God is in charge, he knows where I am, and I am not an orphan. I am a beloved child of the King of Kings, Lord of Lords, and the God of all Creation.

If you don't KNOW Jesus, talk to him today. He is alive and well, and he's coming again.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

As a child of the 70's I had girlfriends who did things with cards and candles and so I did to. Kinda like Harry potter is now. Seems harmless as you start and wow I saw some things happen. But the funny thing is whatever you wished for always seemed to go wrong pretty soon. 
I grew away from that and in my thirties I became a "fixer" I could fix things like machinery and equipment, remodeled homes and things like that. Fixed stuff. When I was young I was way crazy and drank a good bit, rode motorcycles when it really meant outlaw. 1% er like. Growing up off Telephone road , not every gun I saw come out was always for deer or rabbit. I was fond of 100proof stuff that came in a bottle that came in a box. Man , alot of my friends' had those boxes at their houses. It was like a trail of where I had been.Kinda like the CRoyal bags that people keep for seashells and trinkets, only a box. 
As I got into my late thrities I grew out of that 100 proof stuff and became a fan of imported hops in green bottles. A realllll big fan sometimes. and then I met a lady with three teenage kids. Wow that threw me for a loop.
My mom was never in great health and in 97 she was diagnosed with cancer.She had an operation and I watched her get over it and I was not the most sympathetic person in the world but I helped her go to the hostpital and follow ups.
Then that lady and I got married.and that's when it started.
The oldest kid started to act up. My mom got sicker. My wife lost her job. My business kinda went haywire. 
Now I had pretty much cut out the green imports and gone to an imitation import from Mexico that we around here are fond of and so I was not getting drunk like I used to. I was not a "bad"man. I "thought " I knew who God was.
That summer 99 I watched my mother go into the hospital for a cold and not come home.I watched my loving family destroyed. I watched my house burn down. I watched my business go down the drain.

I lost my mom, my wife, my home, my family, my sense of security. My mind. I went to work for BSuperstore at a boatshow and would weep when talking to a family with a baby.
I could "fix" a 500 ton crane - the only one in the world like it- without directions.
I could write checks and things would get accomplished by my order.
I had people who depended on me to "fix' their stuff. I had years of getting theings done.
I was wiped out. I could not fix anything.

I asked God to fix me and he did.He led me to a church I had driven by a million times 20 miles from where I was living and he changed my life.He led me right there. I had literally driven past it daily and never seen it.My truck went into the parking lot by itself. I left and twenty minutes I was back. I met people who loved me without questions .
They showed me how to love. They changed my attitude. 
My life did not change overnight. I did. My life has not become new King Ranch Fords and great income. But over the years I have documented by emails and events where others were involved that either in hours or weeks or sometimes years God has made His hand evident.Some call them miracles.
I have seen little events start to link together like a chain; that when observed later show God's working.I have seen what appear to be random meetings with others actually turn out to an opportunity for one person to be Gods vessel and conduit here on earth. I have seen prayers for something as trivial as a set of tires be answered in twenty minutes and I have seen a dead man that the Pasadena police gave up on -alive and well in the front row of my church, the next week.
Let harry potter try that. parents watch your kids.
I cannot wait to see and tell of God's next work in my life or someone else's and I look forward to meeting Jesus and some of you others in the next life.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*A Spirited Ditty*

Waitin on Jesus to give me a greenie,
posting on His message board. 
His classified always get answered ,by Him or me or you.
His fishing reports tell where their bitin,
And what their hungry for.
Sometimes its Epesians, someimes its Hebrews, most times it's John 3:16

We're all keepers in His eyes and the gulf we're in is Deep.
I want to get caught up in His net,
I want to go where it's safe.
Lead me way from the evil predators, take me to the bay of Joy.

There's no limit on my friend Jesus, He's your best buddy boat.
He'll be with you when you venture
Stay on His radar and anchor in Him,
You'll be calm in the waves. Storm will pass over and you will fear not,
Safely in His care.

He's the real Harbormaster, He's the captain of my soul.
I check my course and He corrects me, keeps my pointed to His star.
Just a little song about Jesus.
His finder knows where you are.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I feel the Spirit and I pray that someone out there receive Jesus today.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

This is very condensed.

Growing up I was the best guy I knew. I stuck up for handicapped and mentally challenged kids in my school. It was instinctive. I could never stand to see the underdogs picked on. I liked myself.

By the 6th grade I was riding my bike out by the lake on weekday afternoons picking up liquor bottles thrown in to the borrow ditch. I would pour the "corners" into one bottle. By the weekend, I would have enough to get a buzz. As I look back I wonder WHAT THE HELL made me do that while the others were playing cowboy and indian.

I had tons of normalcy in my life. If you call pulling a gun on my 3rd stepfather to keep him from beating my mother normal. I was in 7th grade.

By 9th I was stealing booze from stores when I could, and smoking pot.

I got my job at Kroger in the 10th and kept it through high school. High school was the sixties for me. I fit right in to the hippie and free love culture, and drug culture. I married a 16 year old runaway months out of school, she was 5 months pregnant. A year and a half later we had our 2nd and a year after that we were divorced, I was 21.

For the next 18 years I used every substance I could find to run from my fears, from reality and from God.

I no longer thought I was the best person I knew and I didn't like myself at all. I no longer had any boundaries. 

Without going into details I stole from the kids to get a half pint, I was unfaithful to my second wife, I'll spare you but take it from me, it was very, very bad. Bad enough that my wife told me years later "When you used to leave to go to the store and didn't come back I would pray that you weren't off in the ditch somewhere dead. At the end of it all when that would happen I would pray that you were. I just wanted it over that bad."

I went into rehab on Dec. 28th 1989. My secon day in there I got on my knees and told God something like this. "You probably don't remember me, and if you do can't possibly love me but if I am going to live it is going to have to be because of you. All I have is this pile of sh-t that I have made out of my life. But I give up, I am sorry, I'm not worthy, but I'm over myself, I will follow you, if you will have me. 

It's been 16 and a half years. Haven't had or wanted a drink, or anything else, since the night I said that prayer. That is supernatural. It took years for the trust to come back. We celebrated our 28th anniversary last year. My two youngest kids have never seen Daddy drink a beer. My relationship with the two oldest is close and healthy. God is the first thing in our house, and my wife is a heaven sent angel.

My message is this. If God can forgive me, he can forgive anyone. He died to hear from you. It is never too late, unless you die first. And we never know when that might be. My life is more fun, more satisfying and more fullfilling now than it has ever been. Not perfect, I still sin, we still have spats, we are human. But I am forgiven, anchored to a never changing rock and I am going to spend eternity in heaven. Talk to him, he is waiting.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Scrape, that is beautiful. Thank you Lord


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Praise The Lord, Thank You Father For Your Gift Of Salavation And Deliverance.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

The good Lord that runs the Universe has spared my life on 4 occasions. A bad car crash 25 years ago where I broke my back in 3 places, broke my head and face and very close to bleeding to death. Cancer twice. Both times really nasty types. The cancer I had last year is almost always fatal. Also the Lord deliverered me from a deadly illness 16 years ago. Each story has parts that have no other explanation other than the power of God. Also I receive salvation, the greatest gift from dear Lord. I get to be the spiritual leader in my family and teach it to my young un and lay hands and bless her.
I have many monument stones that are reminding testimony of Gods intervention. Each are worth reminding myself and my lineage. Some stories are me being part of someone elses testimony that I was fortunate enough to witness.
Thanks for the thread.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise God On High


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

I love being used by God to be a pillar/part in another's story. How wonderful


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I can almost write a book talking about what God has done in my life. I will try to make it short. I really don't have much time.

I Grew up in church and received the Jesus into my heart at the age of 9. However, I didn't really start walking with him until I was about 26 years old (1986).

I was basically a good kid. I didn't start going down hill until I went to college just out of high school. I used to ride bulls, and that was my life. I started college basically so I could go to the college rodeos. However, my grades were too low after my first semester to be eligable to go to them anymore. Basically, college taught me about girls, drinking, and drugs.

I tried going professional in 84 and hit a slump, so I quit riding bulls. That was very hard to do because of the macho thing I guess, but I did love doing it. I think I went into a depression and started to drink and do more and harder drugs.

I was with some friends of mine one night who were shooting up coke. There was so much paranoia in the room that night that no one said a word to each other. I was scared to death...I actually thought the cops were out there watching us. I started thinking to myself, "what good is this. What kind of enjoyment is in this?" I was doing stuff I always told myself I never would do.

I had just droppped out of college. But before then, I met some Christian Cowboys who invited me to the Cowboy Chapter of the Fellowship of Christian Athletes meeting (For those of you who know Chunkin Charlie...he was part of that bunch). It was through that God started to work on me.

Besides dropping out of school, and the drugs and drinking, there were some other things that brought me way down, which I don't really want to go into. Anyway, God showed me there was a definate Spiritual war going. I saw how I influenced others into a life that could bring them down too. There were a handful of kids around the rodeos that used to look up to me that I influenced and began to feel comvicted about. I started to realize that if I was following God, my life would have never been in that kind of mess.

So, I quit drinking, doing drugs, and a bunch of other things and began to sit at home with the TV off and started reading my Bible and books about God. Incidently, I read the first book I had ever read all the way through in my life. I was never an "A" student in elementary, junior high, or high school. I always barely did well enough to pass. I really never thought of myself as being smart....Actually, I thought I was kind of dumb.

During that time, God showed me how smart I can be if I focused on something. I really became quite knowledgeable about the Word of God and realized I wasn't dumb after all. So, I started taking some night classes at Houston Community College and made all "A's". I took a few more classes and kept making "a's".....nothing less. Mind you, I had already gotten about halfway through college at SHSU but failed out.

My college going came to a stop when I got married in 91', but the Lord allowed me to go back full time where I first started (SHSU) to finish what I had begun out of high school in 95'. To make a long story short, I went for two more years and never made anything short of an "A". I was on the National Deans list the 2 years I was there. I graduated with a BA degree in 97.....I was 37 years old.

I am not bragging, I am praising Jesus for that, because to me, that was a miracle. I am now a college professor and give each class I teach this testimony.

This is not all the Lord has done, but I have to say what a difference it made when I allowed Jesus to be the Lord of my life. Life is still hard from time to time and it is still difficult to walk by faith at times, but I know that there is a purpose in it and God is in the midst of it. 

God's Grace is truly AMAZING!


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Amazing testimony! God Bless you and your teaching. How wonderful to sleep at night and feel normal.Amen!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*OneKick Right After Another...*

Twenty-five years ago I got my first job after college and spent two years away from my family. Summer was two, and I wanted to win this capitalist/non-believer game on my own. I lifted wieghts, trimmed down to a 31" wrangler jean caught up on my dancing at a local watering hole and here came the country girls of Hood County. I lost (or threw away) a gift from God. I have been divorced 25 years back then and satan pulled the handle on the comode with me in it, laughing.

There was a friend that lived across the street from me in High School who was far more rebellious than me, better looking and had a new girl friend every day and a personality that made me look like Chita the Chimanze. I still look a little like chita only fatter.

I traveled for years working when one day I got a message on my answering machine from this Christian friend (same Dr. Davis from across the street) who thought about me and decided to give me a call. The year was 1999. My friend had advanced and became a veterinarian (sp?) so I did a road trip to Pearland to see him. The rest is history. I am now (what C.S. Lewis calls) one who is slowly becoming a Christian and am (after all these years) feeling Him working inside me as I pray, worship, study and fellowship to nourish and protect a life I could not obtain on my own. I truly love you all. Pray for me as I pray for you. CF?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> I am now (what C.S. Lewis calls) one who is slowly becoming a Christian and am (after all these years) feeling Him working inside me as I pray, worship, study and fellowship to nourish and protect a life I could not obtain on my own. I truly love you all. Pray for me as I pray for you. CF?


Thanks for that honesty.

God delivered me from some stuff quickly. However, there is still a lot of sin there and it is taking a long time to widdle that away. Some sin will still be there until I pass from this life to Glory.......I have come to the conclusion, it's all God's work. It's all about Him.

I find a lot of rest in that.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome to "Gods World". He brings us from so many different places. Praise You Jesus.
Dear Lord, we humbly come to YOU today thanking YOU for choosing us to be your faithful servants. We pray that just one person might come to know YOU as their personal Lord and Savior while reading these mighty testimonies. We use 2cool as the point of contact and we thank you for directing us and guiding us to be your vessels. In Jesus Name, AMEN


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

However, there is still a lot of sin there"

I realized just recently that I cant make myself a better man and believe me I have tried to "help " God do that in every aspect of my life.
As I accepted that I am going to fail to forgive, fail to "get over it" fail to succeed even fail to love as I should I give up and surrendered my fleshly trying to "do' the Christian thing and settle for "being"
My life has suddenly become richer. I feel less pressure and guilt daily. I am able to let "He who is in me " forgive and love. and as I accept that "I" will fail but Christ will succeed I get greater confidence in my Lord.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I've stayed away from this thread since I am in such a "bad place" right now and didn't want to come off all negative and such. I grew up in a "church" environment. Attended an Episcopalian School in 2nd grade and served as an altar boy there. My parents divorced in the summer between my 5th and 6th grade years. Mom brought us here and I discovered "the street". I embraced that lifestyle for years, mostly to escape the ugly family dynamics that were going on. After High school I went to work and was married two years later. Screwed that up with my crazy ideas and completely turned my back on the "streets". I was a volunteer fireman and medic and my circle of friends began to change. Eventually I attended the police academy in an effort to "repay" society for all that I "thought" I had taken away from it. I did very well in that field but started having reservations about the amount of force I was exercising over others. It really bothered me so I sought help from my pastor. I was a member of one of those "feel good" churches at the time and got the feel good answer that would allow me to continue in my trade. Years later I was called to run for public office. I was excited about being able to create the agency that I believed God would approve of! I fought and fought and bucked the traditionalional "we're the government and you're not" mentality. The costs were astronomical and I'm not talking about money. it is only by the grace of God that I am still alive and still have my beloved wife and children. I had gone through the motions of being Christened in the past. It wasn't until the pressures and stress of politics verses ethics overwhelmed me that I had a "meltdown" and nearly lost my family for good. I was at rock bottom. My wife was ill, I was injured and the world was coming down on us hard! I cried out out for the Lord and my cries were answered, praise God. I was baptised in the blood of the Lamb and I truly believe that my very life was spared by God that day. My daughters stepped forward and asked to be baptised a few days after I did! I lost my next election, and to this day I view it as a gift from God. Our wordly struggles have grown much larger since that day and from my "mind's eye" I dont see any way out. My spiritual eye on the other hand, reminds me that we have God's word and His promise and I am comforted by that truth. I've been told that the enemy gets really p/oed when more souls are won to the Lord. I suppose that is what is happening in our lives now. I choose to stand in His glory and believe that this fight has already been won! God bless you all, Guy


----------

